# What to do on the first day?



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello to everyone

This forum is great and already provided me with excellent advice in just a couple of days.

We are going on holiday next week and when we return our new little boy Rossi will be coming home with us. 

It would be great to have some advice about DOs and DONTs for the first day we bring him home? What should we expect? We will have gone from days out in Italy to back home with a new addition and very excitable toddler (yes i must be mad ). In my head i think he will settle right in and be happy with no problem but i realize in reality he will be very unsure and sad to have left all his siblings and mother.

We are so excited! 

Laura x


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Mr5mo55 - how exciting! New pup coming home with you. I read madly before I brought my pup home to help my confidence. It was only 7 weeks ago but feels a lifetime away. 

So here are my top five:
1. get everything ready - food, bed, crate, a few soft toys, where her bed and quiet place will be, where you will feed her, where you are going to take the pup to the loo, areas to be cordoned off. Set it all up before you leave the house to get her.
2. Plan your new routine - you'll need at least half hourly loo breaks during the day at first (if you want to avoid pee-pads), a loo schedule through the night and a feeding routine - think about how it will fit with your family routine: inform the troops of the new game plan!
3. Be prepared for the crying at night all night, it is heart-rending, and then it will drive you demented. Regardless of whether you decide to crate, or have the pup in your room or not, she will be upset at being separated from her litter-mates so she will cry. This does not mean she will never settle down on her own, so don't panic (as i secretly did). For that reason i don't think it matters for the first couple of days if she is in with you, or you lie down beside her crate, whatever, before you establish the sleep alone routine. The best bit of advice I was given is remember she can hear and smell you far better than you imagine from the other side of the house, so she knows you are there if/when you decide to have her sleep alone. But for the first few days she will need more reassurance than that.
4. The developmental window for socialisation is very short - and pup must be exposed to all variety of people, situations, machines, vehicles, transport by 16 weeks at the latest if she is to be confident, happy and well socialised. So make a list of experiences and start crossing them off. You'll make a lot of new friends!
5. wear old clothes! Puppies have sharp, sharp teeth and do a surprising amount of damage. I had to buy quite a few new "sorry from Eszti" clothes for the children of friends and family! 

Some puppies cry/are sick or mess in the car - mine didn't but worth taking newspaper, wipes, change of clothes and towels in case she does.

Good luck - you will find amazing help and assistance from this forum, there are some truly wise and wonderful people here.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

When you get Rossi home for the first time, immediately carry him to his potty spot.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Refill your Valium perscrpition -haVe 2V on some MEDs 2 want a V !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Its a good idea to have a plan and I think everything is in place now.

Number 10 thanks so much for all your recommendations. I am going to plough through the forum and take your advice on board.

Thanks again. x


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Outside upon arrival till pees. Then praise treat. Take out after eating, drinking, sleeping or playing. If pup has accident inside it's your fault because you didn't let them out. If/when it happens, mop up with paper towel, pick up pup, pick up pup, take outside, place down paper towel, place pup down near it. The instant pup sniffs it, praise/reward. This really works well if you are consistent and repetitive! Good luck!


----------



## mr5mo55 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Ozkar. Just the advice on need to i can be consistent from the beginning 

x


----------



## Cricket_theV (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re*

Be consistent with crate training and have lots of patience!!


----------

